# mouse cursor moving when lift off



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I have this mouse:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-OSC
with this mousepad:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?RAZ-GOLSS

I got them both today and yesterday and that's why this is so annoying. Long story short, when I lift the mouse up, even if it's 15cm off the pad, the mouse cursor will slowly move in a direction. It will move at a constant speed, so it's not a random jutter. If I lift the mouse up 15cm and keep it there, the cursor will continue moving until it hits the edge of my screen. However it doesn't do this on any other surface/mat. It's an optical mouse on a smooth cloth surface. Why does it do this and how can I fix it?

[edit]
I thought the mousemat would work perfect for it, as optical and cloth go well together.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What happens if you change mouse pads or use no pad?
Have you tried adjusting the sensitivity settings in the mouse software?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

It only happens on the goliathus mat. It doesn't happen on my old cloth mat, my old hard one or the desk. Turning the sensitivity down just makes it move slower. It isn't that much of a problem because when I lift it off in game it only moves slightly (unnoticable), and I don't lift off much. Honestly, I can't be bothered to send it back so I'll just deal with it. It's only annoying when I'm browsing the internet, and even then I don't lift off much.


----------

